# Long Beach/Newport day charter



## hackandhue (Oct 25, 2010)

anyone know of a good charter in that area? Just want to get out for 1/2 - 1 day next week...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Take a look at Marina Sailing - Channel Islands Sailing, San Diego Sailing, Sailing school San Diego, Bareboat Charters Long Beach, Newport Beach Sailing, Rent Sailboats Marina del Rey, Redondo Beach Sailing, Sailing Lessons Long Beach California, Marina del Rey Sa


----------

